# Your rabbitry



## djluster (Jun 7, 2011)

I am getting ready to setup my rabbity and thought it would be great to see picture of other peoples rabbitrys so can you post your rabbitry


----------



## home-sweet-home (Jun 25, 2011)

I am new to this. My 13 yr old daughter has started breeding Holland lops. We have 4 does (3 show and 1 pet) and one male (out of show stock, but only shown once when he was little and did ok, but not great)

We are doing a colony style cages. We have first chicken coop/tractor converted into a large cage. There are 6 nest boxes and two levels and they are doing well this way.

Here is my daughter's website with pictures of the rabbits:
www.lopsbyleah.com

Here is the cage that we coverted.






Before we added the bottom coop:


----------



## hollandloplover (Jul 18, 2011)

Heres mine! 





In the pic the 3 bottom cages arn't finished but they are now!!




Good luck with the Rabbitry!


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 18, 2011)

I love your nine hole setup!  I hope your daughter stays interested enough to keep them clean.


----------



## greymane (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is my latest project.






Separated into five runs.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 23, 2011)

greymane said:
			
		

> Here is my latest project.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4210_dsc02919.jpg
> 
> Separated into five runs.


That's really interesting.  Good idea.  Thanks for posting.  I'm having a heck of a time trying to get permits for a small shed.  Living in the "Nanny" State is that way.  This is another alternate.  Thanks!


----------

